# OAF 10-string build



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Tom Drinkwater over at Oakland Axe Factory is hooking me up with what should turn out to be a beautiful chunk of wood. 
Specs:
10 strings
30"-27" scale
Bubinga body
Bubinga fretboard
Bamboo set neck
2 EMG DC45 pickups
24 frets
Tuned C#-F#-B-E-A-D-G-B-E-A
C#-F#-B-E will be fretless
Side dots only, no inlay on the fretboard

Here are some pictures of the body blank.










And here's the body shape next to an unfinished body for scale.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice! We'll form a 3 person club with instruments we can barely play!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

Semifretless?


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet!
Do you plan on playing touch-style or standard?
I think I'm definitely going to start off with just standard but I'm sure after a little while I'll try getting touch down. 
I'm so excited for the fretless aspect of this project, it was a recent decision and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Semifretless?


Yep. Hidden in the specs up there I mentioned the bottom four strings will be fretless, the other 6 fretted. It should certainly be interesting!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 1, 2011)

Gotcha. 

Reading fail.


----------



## Thep (Jan 1, 2011)

I love the concept!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 2, 2011)

This is gonna be weird has hell and I am incredibly excited to see it. Don't think I've ever seen a bamboo neck before.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 2, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Nice! We'll form a 3 person club with instruments we can barely play!


 
Yah!


----------



## arsonist (Jan 2, 2011)

totally awesome!! gonna be keeping an eye on this one!!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

This sound really awesome. I can't wait to see and hear it finished. What made you go with bamboo on the neck? I can't remember ever hearing about it being used for guitars at all.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 2, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> This sound really awesome. I can't wait to see and hear it finished. What made you go with bamboo on the neck? I can't remember ever hearing about it being used for guitars at all.


That was actually the standard that Tom uses for his guitars. He told me it's very light weight and durable so I'm definitely down to try something new.


----------



## oompa (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking good, just send it here by Airmail whenever you're done with it!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by highlordmugfug
> This sound really awesome. I can't wait to see and hear it finished. What made you go with bamboo on the neck? I can't remember ever hearing about it being used for guitars at all.





Murdstone said:


> That was actually the standard that Tom uses for his guitars. He told me it's very light weight and durable so I'm definitely down to try something new.



I remember Tom writing about using bamboo, but don't remember any soundclips from such builds..

(shameless attempt at knowledge) From what I know of bamboo, I'll assume it'll have a fairly wide sortof uniform frequency spectrum, rather than predominant resonant peaks.
I'd love to know more - maybe Tom could chime in on this?

Very interesting build, looking forward to more..


----------



## Durero (Jan 6, 2011)

Stick Enterprises has been building instruments from laminated bamboo for a while now. Bamboo is so strong and stiff and light I'm sure it's excellent for necks.

I'm fascinated by the fretted/fretless aspect of your design. Really looking forward to seeing it take shape.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 6, 2011)

Durero said:


> Stick Enterprises has been building instruments from laminated bamboo for a while now. Bamboo is so strong and stiff and light I'm sure it's excellent for necks.
> 
> I'm fascinated by the fretted/fretless aspect of your design. Really looking forward to seeing it take shape.



like durero, i am really looking forward to the sonic combination of the smooth fretless bass sound and the fret guitar chug...


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 6, 2011)

Eek, sorry to disappoint but we've had a slight change of plans. 
A friend of mine offered me a fretless bass for very cheap recently so I think I'm going to take him up on that deal. That being said, I crossed out the semifretless aspect of the 10 string. So it's going to be completely fretted. 
Maybe one day I'll take Tom back up on his offer for a sweet semifretless monster, but for now I'm just sticking to the standard.
If a mod could chop that word out of the title to avoid confusion I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 6, 2011)

fair enough!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 6, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Eek, sorry to disappoint but we've had a slight change of plans.
> A friend of mine offered me a fretless bass for very cheap recently so I think I'm going to take him up on that deal. That being said, I crossed out the semifretless aspect of the 10 string. So it's going to be completely fretted.
> Maybe one day I'll take Tom back up on his offer for a sweet semifretless monster, but for now I'm just sticking to the standard.
> If a mod could chop that word out of the title to avoid confusion I'd appreciate it.


Damn, I was really curious to see how that would look. Still can't wait to see progress though!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Update!
Prepare to run to your wardrobe and find some new slacks. 
















Tom has the piece for the headstock top, it's just not stuck on there yet.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2011)

Dammit, what the he'll are you doing to me?!  Major GAS attack!

"Hi Tom, this is Andy. I want to order another one - with fancy wood."
"But you haven't even played the one I'm making. How do you know you'll like fanned 10 strings?"


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Heh, sorry. 
He sure knows how to make a chunk of tree look attractive. 
The higher fret access on this bad boy is going to be insane.


----------



## BR10N (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking good, Murd!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks!
And you guys can call me Ryan


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this done! I use to live in Altoona for a short while...


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 19, 2011)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this done! I use to live in Altoona for a short while...



Sucks, man 
I'm only going to school out here. Home's back near Philly.


----------



## JoeGuitar717 (Jan 20, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Sucks, man
> I'm only going to school out here. Home's back near Philly.




Haha yeah I went to college there for a short while. I'm from Royersford, PA...right outside philly.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 20, 2011)

JoeGuitar717 said:


> Haha yeah I went to college there for a short while. I'm from Royersford, PA...right outside philly.



Ah cool, that's like twenty minutes away. I'm near the Malvern/Paoli area. After being out here in the sticks for so long I really miss my suburbs.


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy hell I almost passed out when I opened my email this morning. 
About 40 pictures over 4 emails from Tom himself with some updates of my baby. 
I'll start sorting through and pick out some highlights, I'll post them in a bit.

Brace yourselves. Here's some of the 40. 

Routed.






Back.





Grain and rounding.





The clamps. 





Drool.





Horn.





More grain.





Back.





More more grain.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 26, 2011)

That looks incredible after the rounding!


----------



## espman (Jan 26, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> That looks incredible after the rounding!


 Agreed, it's like a Carvin with 10 strings of multiscale epicness.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2011)

Man that's looking good!!


----------



## morgasm7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Really liking the look of this. particularly the headstock. good work!


----------



## Murdstone (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I love the way it looks after being rounded, I can't wait to see it with the fretboard and headstock top on as well.


----------



## Variant (Jan 26, 2011)

Wowza!


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Durero (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 21, 2011)

dat grain!!!

That guitar is going to be pure win.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.
I really dig the way the light bamboo looks with the bubinga body. Can't wait until she's in my hands.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 21, 2011)

40 pics and less than 10 posted in here?


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2011)

Pictures by Murdstone - Photobucket
Here's the entire photoalbum, let me know if the link doesn't work.


----------



## BR10N (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link with us! The bubinga really pops!
Question: Did you go with a different style bridge, or is the mortise just a little bit thinner? Will it still have the Graphtech saddles? Anyways, .


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2011)

BR10N said:


> Thanks for sharing the link with us! The bubinga really pops!
> Question: Did you go with a different style bridge, or is the mortise just a little bit thinner? Will it still have the Graphtech saddles? Anyways, .



I believe that plate you're seeing is the catch plate on the back for the string ball ends, not the top bridge part. It should have the standard bridge like yours.


----------



## jcgss77 (Feb 21, 2011)

That guitar is C-R-A-Z-Y


I really like the bamboo neck idea...how many pieces is the neck? (please forgive me if you already stated this)


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not really sure how many pieces, I'll have to ask Tom next time I talk to him.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 21, 2011)

I think he uses 1 piece, which in all honesty is insane. 
With 2 trussrods, and some reinforcement.


----------



## BR10N (Feb 21, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> I think he uses 1 piece, which in all honesty is insane.
> With 2 trussrods, and some reinforcement.


 
I think you're right.


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 22, 2011)

It very well could be one, but it sort of looks like the bamboo could be sectioned a little bit, leading me to believe it could be more than one. Or it could just be the grain playing with my eyes.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 22, 2011)

jcgss77 said:


> I really like the bamboo neck idea...how many pieces is the neck? (please forgive me if you already stated this)


Bamboo is inherently multilaminate. Bamboo is a hollow structure so they can't really get a thick old chunk like in regular wood.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 23, 2011)

Not bad for a neck made of grass


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 13, 2011)

She should be done this week!


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome! 
A little demo video when its done would be sweet!


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 13, 2011)

I'll definitely see what I can do. 

Also the string retainer is going to be made from a chunk of pink ivory Tom had laying around his shop rather than brass.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice! I love pink ivory, so that's gonna look cool.


----------



## BR10N (Mar 13, 2011)

I dig!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## Sofos (Mar 19, 2011)

are you no longer doing the semifretless idea?


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah I decided to nix that because I may be getting a fretless relatively soon for pretty cheap. 

The guitar is getting the electronics done and will be finished Monday or Tuesday Tom says.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 24, 2011)

Guitar is finished and was mailed out yesterday 
With a little bit of luck it'll be in my hands on Saturday, and there'll be plenty of pictures to show for it.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy NGD Batman. 
Coming soon to a board near you.

EDIT: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/152089-ngd-oaf-bubinga-10-string.html


----------



## Saint (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice guitar man,bridge is?


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom makes his own bridge and uses graphtech saddles.


----------



## Toe_Cutter (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel like I've seen this guitar before somewhere...


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 2, 2011)

It's about fifteen feet from you this very instant.


----------



## Toe_Cutter (Apr 2, 2011)

Forsooth, damn good work sir. That thing amazes me every time I see it.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Apr 5, 2011)

looks sick man you gotta put up some sound clips when its done, i also felt the need to chime in because im from your area and actually the exact same town as joe, small world man


----------



## notasian (Apr 9, 2011)

Multi scale for the win!!!!! fanned frets soooo sectsy!!!


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 9, 2011)

ryantheyetti said:


> looks sick man you gotta put up some sound clips when its done, i also felt the need to chime in because im from your area and actually the exact same town as joe, small world man



I put up a clip in the NGD thread that you can check out. And yeah, Limerick's pretty close to me. Small world indeed


----------

